

Facial Recognition just got a lot better - tulwave
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnzJEUA500c

======
OkGoDoIt
Nice, I'm glad to see they've got a new app out! The old one didn't really
live up to expectations. Looking forward to giving this a try again.

